# 2000 max



## scd3 (Jan 22, 2004)

i may purchase a 2000 max...it's stock and in perfect shape. it's an se w/bose, leather, t/c,...completely loaded, even has factory 17" wheels...my question is: did that year have any particular issues?? thxs!! :cheers:


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

See my other post.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45362


----------

